# Shipping



## OhValleyWoodandWool (Nov 9, 2009)

I've been selling small items through a couple of local shops for about 6 months or so and I'm thinking about setting up a website, either etsy or my own site or both. The question that's bothering me is shipping. The published shipping rates seem quite high, if you set up an account can you negotiate better rates?

Thanks for any input


----------



## SteveMI (May 19, 2009)

I put some items on Etsy and think a big reason they didn't sell was due to the shipping cost. Due to size, the cheapest shipping to west coast was $15. Didn't weigh much, but the size did it in.

Sure would like to know if someone has an answer.

Steve.


----------

